# Best Amateur Rig



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What do you consider the best amateur rig for 4 dogs? I curently have a 3 hole slide in with drawers in an F-150 4WD.
I like the toppers for cost (of the topper and f-250), but fooling with the jump steps is a hassle for me and my wife.
A new chasis mount might be out of the question, but used with 100K plus miles scares me a little.

A trailer is totally out of the question for us.

Any thoughts?


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you ever considered a crossover? I think MTCK has a few on their website. I just got a custom two hole from www.bittercreekhunting.com.
They can make anything you can dream of. Just something to chew on.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

I have five dogs and just bought a ten hole trailer with atv storage. It's real nice, when I get home everything is in there, I just hook on and go train. I don't have to load dogs up in the truck anymore either which is real nice.

Selling my 3 hole crossover regards,


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Glad you like it and I like the theory of an ATV trailer. However, I do not like a trailer (of any kind) chasing me down the road for 300 miles. It's just me. Turning the thing around and getting ino a tight hotel parking lots is another story.


----------



## Hunchaser (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a 6 hole topper and I found that it was too high on the back of the truck box. Everyonce in a while you have to lift a dog into the box and then comes the back pain. After my 100th trip to the chiropractor I sold the truck and found a 250 ford flatbed. The topper is now on the faltbed and my back problems are over. It's also easy for the dogs to enter/exit as it's closer to the ground. I then had storage boxes placed on to of the topper. Works great for me and the dogs.

I had the same feelings about trailers. I'm over that and purchased a horse trailer big enough for 3 horses. It takes extra crates and all of my gear.

A horse trailer - I think - is better than the dog trailers as they have better suspension, better security, lighter and cost way less. They also have lots of ventilation.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

4 dogs question to meet your needs is chassy mount so you can have low dog slots though would doubt the f 150 will get the mileage or hold up to the weigh. 


I use a F350 CC diesel 4x4 longbed, will do 4 crates, (prefer 3) has alum gemtop with wing windows on both sides, double doors in the back no tailgate. I use a ladder ramp as the dogs riding on top drawers. Easy to reach kennel doors thru the windows if your tall.
Plenty of space with the fold up backseats in the CC for another crate ice chests, luggage, bumper boys etc.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Agreed an F=150 won't pull a chasis mount. that's the downside of the chasis mount - the F-350 that goes with it.

I saw someone had a jump step that came about a foot off the ground. Maybe 2-3 steps and made of SS or alum.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Have you considered a van?

E 250/ 350. Fit more than 4 dogs, and tons for supplies. One gal in our club has a sweet ride 4x4 Ford diesel van, called sportsmobile, Vans have good ventilation , some come with factory dual air systems. 
Dick Ellis has one of the dodge springer the european skinny box van. Might
Check out the rigs of dog show pros for ideas.


----------

